# Staffordshire Terrior Puppy Dog.



## jonno22 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. I have a lot of friends with lots of pets. One friend of mine recently bought a Staffordhire Terrior puppy dog. He named him Mac. Mac can be viewed in the photographs below of which were taken late last year.

















































More pics can be seen here:
2009 Pets, Animals And Wildlife Photography :: Fotopic.Net

Best Regards

Jonathan McGurk


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Graet quality pics Jonathan and what a stunning pup..


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

brilliant pictures, love the last one :thumbup:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

u sure hes a staffy?? not sure if anyone else would agree but he doesnt like like ur usual staffy pup gorgeous anyways!!xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> u sure hes a staffy?? not sure if anyone else would agree but he doesnt like like ur usual staffy pup gorgeous anyways!!xx


was totally just thinking that, glad you said it first tho...:lol:
looks more cross collie to me!? esp with the tan in him...

hes still stunning tho


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lol i was scared to say it but its out now glad someone agrees yeh he does look more like a collie! xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> u sure hes a staffy?? not sure if anyone else would agree but he doesnt like like ur usual staffy pup gorgeous anyways!!xx


i thought the same glad you said it first lol


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

*thinks to herself..i always have to open my big mouth*:lol::lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

wel to be honest i thot i missed something lol!! like a new breed that was just a stafordshire terrier....so i googled it just to make sure i hadnt missed anything lmao *why did u just say that it makes u look so blonde!* lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> wel to be honest i thot i missed something lol!! like a new breed that was just a stafordshire terrier....so i googled it just to make sure i hadnt missed anything lmao *why did u just say that it makes u look so blonde!* lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah i dont think its a full staffordshire, maybe crossed with something.

gorgeous all the same!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

poor guys gonna come on and find out he dont own what he thinks he does! :lol:
i hope he still loves it all the same...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

woops...i always open my mouth too quik lol xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

:lol: well it was either me or you.. i was a close second... now you can take the blame. :lol:


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

How cute, what did it grow into if these were taken a year ago.

It's not an SBT, maybe a cross, jack russell in there anywhere?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm deffo not a full staffy, but still cute.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Lovely looking pup and beautiful photo's but i have to agree with everyone it is not a full stafford. Perhaps looking at the pics a Collie cross or JRT cross but never 100% stafford - sorry !!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

He looks like a terrier, but very gorgeous and cute all the same


----------



## jonno22 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all. It would appear I made a typo error. Cross border caller is the breed of Mac. Sorry lol.

Best Regards

Jonathan McGurk


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

phew!! lol my eyes and my mind wernt wrong then haha xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: he's lovely anyway


----------

